# a Warning to Others: Shimano



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

I have been a Shimano loyalist since i began cycling in 2000, and in fact used a handle "i_love_shimano" here a few years ago. My first set was 9sp 105 which on only replaced LAST MONTH after almost 12 years of heavy use in all types of weather. I was very satisfied with Shimano, I replaced it with 10sp 105. 

let me tell you my story, about why i now agree with those campy fanatics over at campyonly.com.

2 years ago, i purchased a new bike (105 bike now serving backup overseas) equipped qith Ultegra 10sp. I dont ride much, logging around 140 or so kms per week. all was well until the right sti broke off a press fit part after 12 months of use. 12 months, and my sti was unusable! a far far cry from the decade or service my 9sp 105 gave me. I chalked it up to bad luck and purchased a new sti.

Yesterday, i was JRL, i shift to me big ring and feel something wierd sticking out of my LEFT sti. Its some part of the sti internals, and now wont let me shift down to my small chainring! WTF, anotjer broken sti, this time the left side! It was the last straw for me. Ultegra aint cheap, and is just one rung from the top of line DA. Tis could not have been a lemon. 2 stis broken within less than a year.

Ive been mulling my options, and am likely to switch to SRAM Rival or FOrce. I just cannot stick with a company that treats Stis like consumable parts. Unbelievable.

shimano, the 12 years of loyalty was fun, but it is now time to break things off. You are not going to take mymoney in exchange for subpar components anymore.

I am posting this to help potential buyers make an informed decision. I hope this has been helpful.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sasquatch said:


> I I hope this has been helpful.


Nope, it hasn't.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sasquatch said:


> Yesterday, i was JRL, i shift to me big ring and feel something wierd sticking out of my LEFT sti.


Can you describe that something weird sticking out of your left shifter? And what's JRL?


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Just riding along. I can post pics tomorrow. 

And to tihspa, i coukdnt care any less


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like you're stinging because a second shimano shifter has failed on you (I would be too). However, I think it's unfair to paint the brand negatively due to your personal experience with it. As the dominant market player, they're going to have a higher failure rate in terms of percentage...I'm sure campy and sram have their share as well. 

This is really where your LBS or authorized dealer comes into play. Parts are bound to fail - even those from reputable brands. It's what happens when they fail that defines a company and/or dealer relationship. If this were to happen to me, I wouldn't sweat it because I know the two LBS that I deal with would have me back on the road in no time. Can you say the same?

I'm not going to try to counter your assertion with this, but for what it's worth, I've been riding shimano for 16 years without ever having an issue with any of the groupset components. I have had issue with sram. I like them both and would confidently purchase their products.

Don't be so quick to throw away what seems to have been a solid 12 year relationship with a brand over two recent [email protected]#$% happens - hopefully your dealer will take care of you. best of luck.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sasquatch said:


> Just riding along.


Ah yes, JRA. That I know.

No need for pictures. Did it look like a piece or length of steel wire? The reason I ask because just last month, someone brought a bike to me with a 4-inch piece of steel wire sticking out of the left Tiagra shifter that no longer worked as it should. It turned out to be a piece of one of the compressionless cable housing wire strands. The shifter had pulled it through the plastic ferrule and swallowed it up. The shifter was trash, but the fault clearly was crappy compressionless housing in combination with a plastic (instead of metal) ferrule.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Just Riding Lazily?
Jerking Rough Lizards?
Jerky Ravishing Luddite?


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Could it be that you had a defective part? I wouldn't be so quick to trash the whole company unless you have a clear pattern of repeated let downs/failures. That's just me however.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

Obviously you failed your basic English classes also.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

a Shimano part failed...how utterly horrific for you.

so, instead of just getting it fixed or replaced, your approach is to come here and post your little sad story, expecting to create a mass defection from the mfg...?

nah, most people couldn't care less about your experience. they'll continue to buy Shimano with no hesitation.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

The warranty on Ultegra parts is two years.

I've been riding Shimano parts since 1986. None have ever failed. For the last 15 years, the parts have been Dura Ace. Included in these non-failed parts is the infamous 7700 bottom bracket, that is still giving good service on my TT bike.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you find out what actually went wrong with the 2 STI shifters? Do you mind stripping it down to take some pictures?

Cheers ...


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, like Fred said, give the mfr a chance to make it right.

And non illegitimati carborundum.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Can you find out what actually went wrong with the 2 STI shifters? Do you mind stripping it down to take some pictures?
> 
> Cheers ...


You cant take tHem apart and overhaul them anyway. Taking them apart and looking wont do any good.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Low worries shifting goes back to friction and DT shifters. If you have warranty contact your Shimano dealer/Shimano for RMA procedures.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

You're pissed b/c your Shimano shifter broke, and you're considering going to SRAM? Yeah, good luck with that. Tells us how it turns out...


----------



## sl3inct (Jun 18, 2012)

I've spent about 2k so far due to SRAM's general suckyness...So I wouldn't switch to them if you are looking for reliability!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

sl3inct said:


> I've spent about 2k so far due to SRAM's general suckyness...So I wouldn't switch to them if you are looking for reliability!


Funny, I've spent about 2K and had no problems.

Wife had a warranty Rival shifter, but that was a 5 day turnaround and good to go.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

As a counterbalance to your story, I've been on Shimano exclusively since 1999 with MTB and road parts and I've never had a failure of any kind. The 7800 DA on my main bike is pushing 20K miles and is as good as new.

Shimano gives me a couple reasons to complain (backwards compatability and the ridiculous push for 11-speed, namely) but reliability is not one of them.

I think your case is an anomoly.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

sl3inct said:


> I've spent about 2k so far due to SRAM's general suckyness...So I wouldn't switch to them if you are looking for reliability!


SRAM's business model is to produce stuff as cheaply as possible then replace it with no questions asked when it breaks.

Campy wears in.
Shimano wears out.
SRAM breaks before it gets a chance to wear out.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

wim said:


> Ah yes, JRA. That I know.
> 
> No need for pictures. Did it look like a piece or length of steel wire? The reason I ask because just last month, someone brought a bike to me with a 4-inch piece of steel wire sticking out of the left Tiagra shifter that no longer worked as it should. It turned out to be a piece of one of the compressionless cable housing wire strands. The shifter had pulled it through the plastic ferrule and swallowed it up. The shifter was trash, but the fault clearly was crappy compressionless housing in combination with a plastic (instead of metal) ferrule.


No, it's a steel tab sticking out of the mech assembly. Sorry I haven't posted photos yet, I will do so later today.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Kuma601 said:


> Low worries shifting goes back to friction and DT shifters. If you have warranty contact your Shimano dealer/Shimano for RMA procedures.


Already contacted local Shimano distributor here (Singapore). They will replace the shifter but only after a 2 month turnaround (no reason given). I will still need to buy a new one even if the warranty is honored. 

I am considering SRAM because friends on it have no reliability issues. These same people have had similar problems with their Shimano STIs hence the shift to SRAM. 

But I've given this much thought after my initial meltdown yesterday, so may decide on one of the following (from $ to $$$$)

1) Buy a single 105 left shifter (SGD140 thereabouts) to replace the broken Ultegra
2) Buy a single Ultegra left shifter (SGD240) 
3) Replace the whole group with Apex or Rival 
4) Replace the whole group with Campy Athena
4) Upgrade the group to Ultegra Di2


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Clay L said:


> Obviously you failed your basic English classes also.


Thank you for your input good sir


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Meh, I was pretty disappointed to how helpless of a situation fixing my 6600 shifter was. I'm not going to out say Shimano sucks.

Using Campagnolo now because the shifters were cheaper.Seemingly more robust system although I have yet to service them. With Campagnolo regressing to supplying major assemblies as opposed to small parts I don't know how well things will go.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sasquatch said:


> No, it's a steel tab sticking out of the mech assembly. Sorry I haven't posted photos yet, I will do so later today.



Thanks. Obviously, I wanted to find out if the compresionless housing issue I ran into is a rare occurence or not.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Sasquatch said:


> I am posting this to help potential buyers make an informed decision. I hope this has been helpful.


I'm a potential buyer. I don't feel informed at all. Just totally confused. Where are the pics you keep promising?

I've never heard anyone complain about your problem before. Yet you've had it happen... twice? My guess is it's something you're doing.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I find that these threads are rarely helpful in determining whether or not a particular brand/component type is crap or not.

They typically devolve into this:

OP: X brand is crap, it breaks/malfunctions/cheats on me all the time!
Others: No it isn't! Mine has been working great for *literally* hundreds of years!
And more others: You should try Y brand! Only fools and child rapists use X brand. I would let Y brand knock up my sister any day!

Maybe this post was helpful...


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

I had an Ultegra left shifter fail. Shimano replaced it within a week, through my LBS. Oddly and inexplicably, the NEW left shifter failed within the warranty period. Sent it back, Shimano looked at it, and sent me (again. through my LBS) a set of DA shifters.

Like any other product, Shimano might fail. But IME, they're damn good about making it right, or even better. The DAs are still going strong three years later. I really can't fault the company, though they do remind me of the Borg.

Did you just go out and BUY a second shifter without giving anyone a chance to satisfy you?



tlg said:


> I'm a potential buyer. I don't feel informed at all. Just totally confused. Where are the pics you keep promising?
> 
> I've never heard anyone complain about your problem before. Yet you've had it happen... twice? My guess is it's something you're doing.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Sasquatch said:


> shimano, the 12 years of loyalty was fun, but it is now time to break things off. You are not going to take mymoney in exchange for subpar components anymore


I don't see how two complete bikes purchased 12 years apart counts you as a Shimano Loyalist.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Android sucks! iPhone rules!

Wait, what thread am I in again?


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

OES said:


> I had an Ultegra left shifter fail. Shimano replaced it within a week, through my LBS. Oddly and inexplicably, the NEW left shifter failed within the warranty period. Sent it back, Shimano looked at it, and sent me (again. through my LBS) a set of DA shifters.
> 
> Like any other product, Shimano might fail. But IME, they're damn good about making it right, or even better. The DAs are still going strong three years later. I really can't fault the company, though they do remind me of the Borg.
> 
> Did you just go out and BUY a second shifter without giving anyone a chance to satisfy you?


I did ask them to replace the FIRST shifter that broke (lost a press fit part they could Not replace). there are willing to honor the warranty but need 2 months lead time. With that much waiting invlve, i will still have to buy a new shifter yes?

The SECOND shifter that broke has a different problem. fact that i have had 2 breaks on fairly new stis just months apart and shimano not willing to replace within a reasonable timeframe is resulting in significant dissatisfaction on my end.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

nhluhr said:


> I don't see how two complete bikes purchased 12 years apart counts you as a Shimano Loyalist.


Ive purchased 3 full groupsets from them, never bought sram or campy, and recommended Shimano to anyone that asked. 

Yep, sounds like a disloyal customer.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

wim said:


> Thanks. Obviously, I wanted to find out if the compresionless housing issue I ran into is a rare occurence or not.


Thanks for your comments. I have never had that issue, nor have i heard of anyone in my area complaining about it.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Sasquatch said:


> Ive purchased 3 full groupsets from them, never bought sram or campy, and recommended Shimano to anyone that asked.
> 
> Yep, sounds like a disloyal customer.


I'd say that being "disloyal" [sic] is what happens when you have problems, not what happens when everything is peachy.

So you had a couple of failures on your shifter that NOBODY here has ever heard of before and now you're decrying all of Shimano based on poor support from your local bike shop. I know for a fact my LBS would have given me a new shifter on the spot and dealt with the warranty in the background if it was a clear-cut warranty issue - and you're advocating a brand that you've never even used?!

So again, tell me how you're a "Shimano loyalist" again?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

nhluhr said:


> I'd say that being "disloyal" [sic] is what happens when you have problems, not what happens when everything is peachy.
> 
> So you had a couple of failures on your shifter that NOBODY here has ever heard of before and now you're decrying all of Shimano based on poor support from your local bike shop. I know for a fact my LBS would have given me a new shifter on the spot and dealt with the warranty in the background if it was a clear-cut warranty issue - and you're advocating a brand that you've never even used?!
> 
> So again, tell me how you're a "Shimano loyalist" again?


seriously...what is the OP doing to these shifters? i've not seen these issues either. very little ever goes wrong w/ STI shifters, they're damn reliable. i don't think we've sent any back in the last year, maybe 2.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Here are the photos. Like I've said before, the warranty WILL be honored, but with a 2 month waiting period. I have NEVER crashed these STIs, and I don't treat them like sh^t. 

Image A: First shifter that broke. Pressfit part issue. No replacement available. 









Compare with a working shifter here:









LH shifter that broke yesterday here. Note metal tab sticking out. It is unmoveable at the moment and I have no FD shifting capacity. 









I gave Shimano the chance to make things right. But a 2 month turnaround period is just plain unacceptable. I will get these shifters warrantied that's for sure, but will have new ones by the time they arrive.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

nhluhr said:


> I'd say that being "disloyal" [sic]



disloyal [dɪsˈlɔɪəl]
adj
not loyal or faithful; deserting one's allegiance or duty
disloyally adv
Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Sasquatch said:


> I gave Shimano the chance to make things right. But a 2 month turnaround period is just plain unacceptable.


 How is it a 2 month turn around? Ultegra 10sp shifters are in stock everywhere.

Why is your shifter all rusty? 


>


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

I am also wondering about that long turnaround. The customer rep cannot give an explanation. 

I live in a tropical country, average temp here is 35C and humidity is always at least 88...so I sweat a lot during rides.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Odd. That plastic piece connecting the main lever to the shift mechanism is supposed to be a standard replacement part. For the ST-6700 Ultegra dual control levers, it's item 4 on the tech doc exploded and it's called "Main Lever Support." Part number Y6SC2000 for the left and Y6SD7000 for the right shifter.

Can't tell what the piece sticking out is on the other photo.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks wim, i shall try again. Though Shimano cust rep already told me he cannot source the part for me.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Absolutely devastating.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

Sasquatch said:


> Ive been mulling my options, and am likely to switch to SRAM Rival or FOrce. I just cannot stick with a company that treats Stis like consumable parts. Unbelievable.
> 
> shimano, the 12 years of loyalty was fun, but it is now time to break things off. You are not going to take mymoney in exchange for subpar components anymore.
> 
> I am posting this to help potential buyers make an informed decision. I hope this has been helpful.


now tell me, if your car breaks, you bin it and go buying a new car from another maker? 

do you trade a broken fork for a spoon because you can't trust forks anymore?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> nope, it hasn't.


+1 !!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Sasquatch said:


> I am also wondering about that long turnaround. The customer rep cannot give an explanation.
> 
> *I live in a tropical country*, average temp here is 35C and humidity is always at least 88...so I sweat a lot during rides.


just to make sure everyone here in the states is paying attention to the details, it's doubtful there's a 2mos turnaround here. this problem can arise in small market areas, but doesn't happen here too much, especially on hugely popular parts like ultegra shifters.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying CX. 

I agree that if warranty response was as quick as US customers are experiencing, I would not be posting this.


----------



## lbkwak (Feb 22, 2012)

trailrunner68 said:


> SRAM's business model is to produce stuff as cheaply as possible then replace it with no questions asked when it breaks.
> 
> Campy wears in.
> Shimano wears out.
> SRAM breaks before it gets a chance to wear out.


What a waste.


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

The earth has shifted on it's axis, all Shimano component's are now junk. Maybe the Mayans did have it right about 2012 after all!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Sasquatch said:


> I live in a tropical country





cxwrench said:


> just to make sure everyone here in the states is paying attention to the details, it's doubtful there's a 2mos turnaround here. this problem can arise in small market areas, but doesn't happen here too much, especially on hugely popular parts like ultegra shifters.


That's what I was wondering. I'm picturing the OP living on Giligan's island... using coconut telephones. 
If that's the case, I don't see it being Shimano's fault. 
I'm surprised that his LBS isn't able to help out more. You'd think they'd have an Ultegra shifter in stock, or could pull one off another bike and then replace it with the warranty unit when it arrives.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

Sasquatch said:


> I live in a tropical country, average temp here is 35C and humidity is always at least 88...so I sweat a lot during rides.


Should we take that you don't bother to wash your bibs or jersey after a sweaty ride either?


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Ive checked with LBS. They require me to go straight to Shimano distributor, and the Shimano rep confirmed LBS did the right thing by routing me to them. 

BTW, Singapore is hardly Gilligans island


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Ripton said:


> Should we take that you don't bother to wash your bibs or jersey after a sweaty ride either?


where the hell did that come from?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Sasquatch said:


> Ive checked with LBS. They require me to go straight to Shimano distributor, and the Shimano rep confirmed LBS did the right thing by routing me to them.
> 
> BTW, Singapore is hardly Gilligans island


 Have you thought about trying to repair it yourself in the meantime? If it were me, I'd get a strip of metal and epoxy it over the lever.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> where the hell did that come from?


I think the implication is that OP should have washed his bike after each ride to prevent the oxidation evident in the photos.

I don't think that is relevant since the broken/missing piece isn't metal.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Ripton said:


> Should we take that you don't bother to wash your bibs or jersey after a sweaty ride either?


He's not Nicole Hamilton (that I know of.)


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

nhluhr said:


> I think the implication is that OP should have washed his bike after each ride to prevent the oxidation evident in the photos.


Bingo. I find it amusing that while most of us would never dream of not washing our cycling kit between rides there are a surprising number of posts along the lines of "My bike has stopped working - the manufacturer sucks" that are eventually accompanied by a photo of a poorly cleaned part. 



nhluhr said:


> I don't think that is relevant since the broken/missing piece isn't metal.


The oxidation isn't relevant but there's always the chance that had the OP spent the time to even just wipe his bike down he may have noticed that the press fit part wasn't properly seated. It is also possible that anyone looking at the shifter for warranty purposes might have been put off in believing the OP's JRA claim and decided that it was down to piss poor maintenance.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> He's not Nicole Hamilton (that I know of.)


she's not been around much since 'that' thread, has she?


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

fredbiker said:


> Sounds like you're stinging because a second shimano shifter has failed on you (I would be too). However, I think it's unfair to paint the brand negatively due to your personal experience with it. As the dominant market player, *they're going to have a higher failure rate in terms of percentage...*I'm sure campy and sram have their share as well.


No, that's not what you mean. What you mean is that for the same failure rate (ie, percentage), the manufacturer with the larger market share will have more failures *numerically*. If 1000 units failed for Shimano, it would mean something VERY different if 1000 units failed for Campagnolo.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Actually when I was working at performance bikes three years ago all the fuji bikes I had had left shifter problems . All where the fault of bad plastic cable ends. I replaced a ton of these, they are junk. 
Bill


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> she's not been around much since 'that' thread, has she?


Tell me she washes after a ride... no wonder her team mates don't want to hug her after a race!


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Clay L said:


> Obviously you failed your basic English classes also.


Yeah, that'll teach him not to copy from your paper.


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

dot said:


> now tell me, if your car breaks, you bin it and go buying a new car from another maker?
> 
> do you trade a broken fork for a spoon because you can't trust forks anymore?


Reminds me of this


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> she's not been around much since 'that' thread, has she?


Nope.

Fallen to the bizanhammerz.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Nope.
> 
> Fallen to the bizanhammerz.


I thought it was going to be temporary. I miss her.


----------



## L9Sports (May 29, 2012)

ahh, shimano...aren't we all happy there is now competition and they're giving a run for the $$$$


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Sasquatch said:


> Ive been mulling my options, and am likely to switch to SRAM Rival or FOrce. I just cannot stick with a company that treats Stis like consumable parts. Unbelievable.


Why would you do that?

A 368g pair of Veloce 10 speed Powershift levers in alloy (black or silver) will run you $95 imported from Ribble in the UK with a cable set.

If that's too rich for your blood $80 gets Xenon 10 speed Escape levers.

Use a J-tek shift mate for $40 to pair it to your Shimano rear derailleur.

The levers are crippled so they'll only go one cog smaller at a time; and although that differs from every other Campagnolo ergo lever made since 1992 it's the same as the Shimano you've grown used to.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> just to make sure everyone here in the states is paying attention to the details, it's doubtful there's a 2mos turnaround here. this problem can arise in small market areas, but doesn't happen here too much, especially on hugely popular parts like ultegra shifters.


Exactly, in some areas/countries you may not have the same level of Customer Service because of many factors and almost surely, the laws regarding warranties and after-sale service are junk.

So, while the dealer/rep/LBS provides the warrantied part (no matter the time frame) the affected person may not have a case to rise.

Yes, it sucks, but that's hardly Shimano's fault.

Certainly his brifters seem to be disintegrating. The corrosion is not the issue. The parts falling are plastic coming off from metal parts (the metal parts show no corrosion in the area where the plastic should be). Bonding issue from factory?

He got a lemon... my Sora's are like 2002 and they still work flawlessly. I also live in a tropical-hot-salty-corrosive-refinery-laden area, my brifters are ok. In the same preiod of time, weather has corroded the clearcoat of my frame, but all the Shimano components are OK. Same for my SRAM's.

That kind of corrosion is to be expected if you splash your parts in salty water, not normal riding conditions for a road bike, even in a coastal area. So I would assume the coating was also poor.

In his shoes, I would get a pair of 105's, wait for the Ultegras, sell the Ultegras, profit, ride into the sunset.


----------



## errorunknown (Jun 10, 2012)

Warranty?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

nhluhr said:


> I'd say that being "disloyal" [sic] is what happens when you have problems, not what happens when everything is peachy.
> 
> So you had a couple of failures on your shifter that NOBODY here has ever heard of before and now you're decrying all of Shimano based on poor support from your local bike shop. I know for a fact my LBS would have given me a new shifter on the spot and dealt with the warranty in the background if it was a clear-cut warranty issue - and you're advocating a brand that you've never even used?!
> 
> So again, tell me how you're a "Shimano loyalist" again?


+1....:thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

errorunknown said:


> Warranty?


you really should read the entire thread before posting. the shifter will be replaced by shimano, they currently have none in stock so the OP has to wait.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I work as product designer for a certain company. Working with engineering and warranty support I get to hear calls from customers at times. If a part is on back order for a month or more or is not in stock, we usually will send the customer a similar part to hold them over until the exact part comes in.. Couldn't Shimano send him a pair of 10 speed shifters (Tiagra or 105) until his Ultegras arrive? That or upgrade him to Dura Ace? I don't think Shimano is wrong in what they are doing but they could at least give him options. Isn't the warranty support about making the customer happy too? Warranties have many stipulations but oftentimes customer support has the capacity to bypass some of them. Also, it's hard for me to even want to do business with an LBS that isn't doing squat for me. I believe that's the bigger issue. OP, you need to find another LBS. Yours sucks. I had an issue with 6500 Ultegra shifter years ago on a Trek 5200 I used to own. I remember my LBS taking the shifter off of a bike they had in stock and installing it on mine. They told that Trek would send them one from their factory..... not Shimano, but Trek. I took my second bike in 3 weeks later and the bike they had taken the shifter off of had a new 6500 shifter, I'm not promoting Trek (I'm a Felt guy now), bit I'm wondering if there's anything Giant can do to help. It is their bike after all.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

My Ultegra and Dura Ace stuff has been tediously reliable for the last, say, 25,000 miles. My friends on 105 never seem to wear their gear out. It's not a Shimano issue.

On the other hand, that long of a wait for a component part that is common as dirt is ridiculous. I agree on the LBS comment--another shop ought to be able to sort this out for you pronto.

A friend of mine had a Cervelo P3 frame develop a crack and his long-time bike shop, where he'd spent easily $15,000 over the years, gave him the runaround. He wound up taking it to a different shop and took delivery on a new P4 frame, supplied free under warranty, within a week. Guess which shop he spends his money in now? They really do differ from one to the next.


----------

